# Bishop 3 Cubed RBA! My favourite RTA gets the Boro treatment!



## Timwis (17/3/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/3/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/3/22)

Noticed you liked this @Rob Fisher if it stays true to the deck on the RTA it will be wicked just like the BP Mods gravity fed RTA you have been testing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/22)

Timwis said:


> Noticed you liked this @Rob Fisher if it stays true to the deck on the RTA it will be wicked just like the BP Mods gravity fed RTA you have been testing!



I will keep an eye out for it! Thanks @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (18/3/22)

Very similar to the Bishop RTA, but like the Bishop RTA, sadly we will probably never see them in SA.

Would love to get my hands on both the RTA and Boro RBA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid (18/3/22)

gawd damn...this looks good. Whilst I did have the Bishop, flavour amazing and draw silky smooth...it just didnt have that true mtl back pressure for me which is due to an airflow hole being directly under the coil. Only lacking aspect for me. Hence I sold mine. Having said that, I will still get this should it hit our shores.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

Ruwaid said:


> gawd damn...this looks good. Whilst I did have the Bishop, flavour amazing and draw silky smooth...it just didnt have that true mtl back pressure for me which is due to an airflow hole being directly under the coil. Only lacking aspect for me. Hence I sold mine. Having said that, I will still get this should it hit our shores.


I found that until raising the coil, the Auguse Era steels the design just like Bruce has from Bp Mods adding the bottom airflow but the problem I find with that is the direct bottom airflow interferes with the air coming from the side airflow so only gives good performance using one or the other!


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

adriaanh said:


> Very similar to the Bishop RTA, but like the Bishop RTA, sadly we will probably never see them in SA.
> 
> Would love to get my hands on both the RTA and Boro RBA
> 
> ...


No idea if enough on the forum would be interested in a group buy, they have it on pre-order 3fvape, no idea what their shipping is like to SA though!





__





Search - 3FVape







www.3fvape.com


----------



## Timwis (18/3/22)

I do wonder about condensation though, with the Bishop vapor comes out of the airflow pins!


----------

